# How did you come up with your User name?



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

I used to work for the Chicago & Northwestern Railroad and now the Union Pacific Railroad. When I worked for the C&NW, I had an S10 pickup truck with the license plate "1RRGUY." My son drives it now. When I signed up with HalloweenForum, I was prompted for a user name. All I could think of at the time was RRguy. Hence the name.


----------



## haverghast asylum (May 28, 2007)

Midnight synidicat - Gates Of Delirium cd - Track 3.........


----------



## Buggula (Jun 26, 2008)

Bug is my nickname in r/l. Hence Buggula.


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

Baron Samedi is a Voodoo deity, who stands at the crossroads guiding the souls of the departed to the underworld. It is a persona that I adopt at halloween as I guide the TOT's through the haunt.

Also like the real Baron Samedi, I have a fondness for Rum and tobacco.


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

The zombie in *House By The Cemetery* is called Dr Freudstein. I dropped the 'Dr' to avoid an automatic assumption that I was male!


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

My nickname in our neighborhood is "Wolfman." About 2 years ago, I had created a pirate character for our local Lion's club haunted hayride called "Captain Wolfbeard." Since there are already user names with wolfman on here, I went with "Wolfbeard" when I signed up.

Eric


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

I have an affinity for American myths and legends as well as scarecrows, so an appropriate one for fall (my favorite time of year) was to take on the name Johnny Appleseed, who also in many artistic renditions is scraggly, lanky and wearing just about anything he could lay his hands on so appears to be a living scarecrow. Works will and then the "killer" avie was discovered!


----------



## night-owl (Mar 7, 2006)

I used to watch the late, late show on WBNS out of Columbus, Ohio. The host was called Fritz the Nite Owl. Here is a photo: http://www.shortnorth.com/FritzTwo.jpg

My name is to honor him, even though I spelled 'night' differently.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Terra is short for Terra Queen. An icon used at Universal Horror Nights. Two years ago I was the Terra Queen for Halloween (_you can see me dressed as her in my signature picture)._

Here's a better picture of her in my window that year:


----------



## Bubbels (Nov 30, 2008)

About 5 years of MMO's. EQ, WoW, and Vanguard. Bubbels was one of my main character names through these games. I finally quite the addiction when my daughter was born, but I suppose the name is just something I became used to using when the mask it on. So I kept it.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

It's a long and boring story that in the end boils down to...

I'm rather unorthodox in my approach to most anything.


----------



## VNOMISS (Jul 16, 2008)

My user name is my license plate on my car, mustang Cobra....VNOMISS, "venomous" for snake & "miss" for girl...hence VNOMISS!  And I kinda like the way it sounds...lol


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

I am the princess in my house, and I love all things gothic.


----------



## hallloweenjerzeboi (Jul 6, 2008)

I love Halloween n gotta represent jersey baby lol I'm a jersey boy.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I coulden't think of a cool user name so since it's a halloween forum I just took that word, and since Halloween rocks imo I added that along with the 08 because I joined in 08.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Well I love all things Spooki thats how I got Spooki.

I am a mom so thats how I got mama

For the licious part you'd have to ask my hubby

He thought the name was perfect for me*


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

I dunno, it just fit....


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

These are so interesting to read!

I joined when my costume was Princess Peach from Mario Bros so I guess it came from that.


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

I first used this ID in 1994 on a grateful dead website i belonged too.

Ive pretty much used it everywhere i need an ID. 

I get a bit miffed when someone already has taken it! Thats happened on a few different sites ive tried to join. 

But thats the way it goes.


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

I grew up in Milwaukee, Wisconsin, where the host of the horror movie every Saturday night on a local television station was called "Dr. Cadaverino". It was after midnight, and I was still a kid, so I had to sneak downstairs to watch while everyone else was asleep, and listen with an earphone.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Well I love all things Spooki thats how I got Spooki.*
> 
> *I am a mom so thats how I got mama*
> 
> ...


For being a 'mama' you sure graphic. lol


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

freudstein said:


> The zombie in *House By The Cemetery* is called Dr Freudstein. I dropped the 'Dr' to avoid an automatic assumption that I was male!


About half of the physicians in the UK are women.


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

The majority of the books i read are vampire related m and then twilight came out and i had read the books so i picked runswithvampires =)


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

well I picked my named based on an accumulation of factors. Although I know next to nothing about my father or his side of our family I did learn that they were from some rank of nobility or royalty in the british system, and although my dad was born and Raised in Johannesburg South Africa they were seen the same over there due to their affiliation with the Johansberg Mines, owned a huge esate employed staff and at that crap.
Now it just so happens that I have very expensive taste "sadly" and it drives me nuts to be honest, and so hubby is always bugging me when I go to look at something and it always turns out to be expensive he say " I tell ya, it's that damn British Royal Bloodline in you" and other funny comments " yes your royal heiness"lol. And everyone always makes comments on my home decor taste being very Regal and Richly decorated "it's like having caviar taste on a Water budget, yes not a beer budget"lol.
So I thought ok fine I'll be a duchess in my own right if people don't stop buggin me
Then of course there everything about me that pertains to darkness which I could go on forever about. So when I joined my first Halloween forum and was trying to think up a name I thought about the connection people always make about my Royal British roots and regal taste in decor and my natrual connection with darkness and how everyone views me as regal yet dark, and hense my name was born.
Now the reason I spell Duchess "Dutchess" is two fold. 1) I've seen it spelt that way, and secondly it just looks better to me, more of an eccentric flare to it and didn't look "Mainstream" so being that I wasn't joining an English forum or class,lol I decided to spell it the way I like it. And so rised out of the darkness DOD.


----------



## Scaredy Kat (Sep 17, 2007)

My name is Kathy but I am called Kat from time to time. Plus, I'm scared of a lot of things and I get scared easily. Thus I became Scaredy Kat. People think it's ironic that I love a holiday that deals with horror and frightening images. I think it's a way for me take my nervous energy and put it towards something fun. I've turned my fears into a hobby.


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

Back in the 80's, when I was in high school, my friends and I used to talk alot on the CB radios we all had in our cars(pre-cell phone), and my "handle" was Partsman, because I was able to scrounge any car parts needed for my friends, when I joined the forum, I thought it was particularly appropriate as in body Partsman.



night-owl said:


> I used to watch the late, late show on WBNS out of Columbus, Ohio. The host was called Fritz the Nite Owl. Here is a photo: http://www.shortnorth.com/FritzTwo.jpg
> 
> My name is to honor him, even though I spelled 'night' differently.


Night-owl, your user name brings very fond memories to mind for me as my late uncle Bob's CB handle was also Night-owl, I miss him very much, I hope you don't mind if I think of him whenever I read one of your post.


----------



## RookieSpooker (Aug 11, 2007)

*The "Rookie" is from the fact that I STILL haven't done a haunt yet. I love Rob Zombie, hence the avatar. And, Superbeast is one of his songs.*


----------



## Merlyn67 (Nov 17, 2008)

In college I was a technical theatre major. With each production, there was always a special effect that I created, whether lighting or prop. My cast and crew members claimed I used magic to achieve some of the effects. Sharing an affinity with King Arthur's Merlin, I named myself Merlyn with the Middle English spelling. The 67 comes from the year I graduated from HS. I use this ID for everything on the web. I still do some theatre today, but focus more on the yearly haunt in my town of 500 people.


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Well I love all things Spooki thats how I got Spooki.
> 
> I am a mom so thats how I got mama
> 
> ...


I thought about using this formula myself...

However, I didn't think the name "Scarydrunkenfatguy" had quite the same ring to it..


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Well Growler is actually my name. It's what everyone has called me since I was about 18. I would say only about 10 people know my real name now and I keep it a really dark secret. Even my closest friends don't know. Since I can't get into how I came about it here (adult orientated) I'll just say it's my sunny disposition. lol


----------



## Isabella_Price (Sep 6, 2008)

Isabella Price is the name of a character I created a few years ago. She's the main character of the book I am writing. She's a werewolf with pink 80's hair.


----------



## creepy crawler (Jul 31, 2008)

Baron Samedi said:


> I thought about using this formula myself...
> 
> However, I didn't think the name "Scarydrunkenfatguy" had quite the same ring to it..


Baron, 
That's to dam funny !!!!!!

How did I come up with my user name?
Well I don't know!
I have R/C rock crawlers and I love scary creepy things so I guess that's where I get CREEPY CRAWLER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UknowMyname (Sep 19, 2008)

My name comes from a beatles song. just misspelled lol. 

i use it on just about every website that requires a username. i just mix it up from time to time with my lucky number: 27

like on youtube its Uknowmyname72. jump on there and look up my favorite videos  lots of lolcats lol YouTube - Uknowmyname72's Channel

YouTube - You Know My Name (Look Up The Number)


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

When I joined in 2004 there were some members like "Scary Mary" and "Icky Vicki" and I thought names that rhymed like that sounded pretty cool. My first name is David (but I go by Dave).
First I thought of "Dave of the Grave", but finally decided "DaveintheGrave" sounded better.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

On one of my trips to the ocean in the mid 90's to Virginia beach, I went through a haunted house and they had an arcade in the bottom where you came out....I came across the PERFECT arcade game that not only incorporated killing zombies but had some of the most incredible airbrush work I have ever seen on the whole cabinet!...yep....Zombie Raid....I managed to get an empty cab a year or so ago and tore off the side panels and hope to frame them.....ZR

Here's some pic links:

http://www.klov.com/images/11/1181242188253.jpg

Zombie Raid Videogame by American Sammy (1995) - The International Arcade Museum and the KLOV


----------



## The Pod (May 19, 2008)

I was given this nickname back in high school (1977) from my friends...... (POD is the first three letters of my last name) It has stuck with me all these years and people still today refer to me as "The Pod".


----------



## jadewik (Dec 6, 2007)

The short answer is:
It's the name I use around the internet at the time I signed up.

The long answer is:
It's a name I made up based on a combination of a gemstone with a meaning/magical properties I felt was appropriate (though I don't believe in it) and my favourite element, fire... which I've emphasized symbolically as a candle wick, or "wik" in this case. The gemstone is Jade. There are some meanings for Jade found here: Gemstone Meanings: Meaning of Crystals Spiritual Healing Chakra Balancing Metaphysical Gem Stones

I have two other Gem-Fire combo names I've used on the internet as well-- carnelianfire and Ebon-Ashe 

If you google any of those (spelt that way), it's highly likely that I'm involved.


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

I get told that I am a "sick and twisted individual" almost on a daily basis. Can't figure out why...


----------



## night-owl (Mar 7, 2006)

partsman said:


> Night-owl, your user name brings very fond memories to mind for me as my late uncle Bob's CB handle was also Night-owl, I miss him very much, I hope you don't mind if I think of him whenever I read one of your post.



Your post brought back fond memories for me because we had CBs in our cars. I was too young to use it except for the occasional short, supervised conversation but I thought CBs were just the coolest thing! They were more fun than cell phones (and cheaper). My handle was Snow White.


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

night-owl said:


> Your post brought back fond memories for me because we had CBs in our cars. I was too young to use it except for the occasional short, supervised conversation but I thought CBs were just the coolest thing! They were more fun than cell phones (and cheaper). My handle was Snow White.


 Definitely more fun than cell phones, and how could I argue with cheaper? We used to play CB hide and seek, it was great fun, back when you could get away with that sort of stuff, that was back when I used to go to the cemetaries to make out instead of to look at the stones


----------



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

What an interesting thread!

Um...I don't know where I came up with my user name.
I guess I like haunting...on Halloween...ergo "Haunter".

I know it may not be too original, but my first choice "CoolHalloweenDudeWhoPutsTogetherProps" was already taken... 

My avatar is a rotting pirate skeleton. I'm into pirates, skeletons...and rotting flesh.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i have three sisters. we all love halloween. 2 of us argue who is the queen of halloween. she was born on halloween so she trys to claim queen. my name is rene which rhymes with ween. my one sisters daughter is into halloween as well. one year she sent me a wooden pumpkin plaque she had painted and she wrote hallorene instead of halloween. i loved it. when my sister trys to throw at me she was born on halloween, i throw back at her you can incorporate my name into halloween. i added the scene because i have a haunt. 
jester girl came about when laurie s, madame t and i used to do battle, [in good humor of course] over clowns and dolls. laurie s said, well miss jester girl, and i thought hey, that is a good name for me. lol


----------



## LadyIce (Feb 11, 2009)

I love these kinds of threads, so I'll make my first post here!

The very first board I ever had to create a username for was a Duran Duran board. Yes, I'll proudly admit that I'm a Duranie!!  Anyway, I wanted something Duran related with a twist. The DD spin-off, Arcadia, has a song called Lady Ice, so I borrowed that, except I called myself LadyVal. So everywhere on the web I am either LadyVal or LadyVal05. Since this is a Halloween forum, I reverted back to LadyIce because it just sounds more sinister than LadyVal.

Valerie


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

I used to play quite heavily in the SCA where I was known as "Darius of the Bells". My screen name is just a shortened version of that which I have been using on the net for many years.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Sep 13, 2006)

Since my home haunt is a cemetery my name seemed to fit.


----------



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

Mine was from the "Wallace & Gromit" character.....I totally love Gromit! Such a talented dog....always coming up with those clever contraptions...lol!


----------



## spooky little girl (Aug 22, 2006)

atlanta rhythm section's song "spooooooooooky"


----------



## llama492 (Apr 26, 2005)

I think it all started when i first saw montey pythons holy grail. Begining credits lots of llamas listed. Plus i like llamas, And for the 492 on aol meny years ago llama was already taken so i punched in 492 and no one had it ,it was mine. llama1 to llama99 is taken ive looked. By the way awsome thread


----------



## wristslitter (Nov 21, 2008)

I use to cut myself, I dont anymore, that was a long time ago,I guess I ams alls growed ups, now I get tattoos and piercings..... back to the point, I had wristslitter as a screenname, user name since 1999.. AOL yanked it from me in 2001 ( not family friendly), I still have it in yahoo and on ebay since about 2000.


----------



## Iffy49 (Feb 2, 2009)

My initials are IF, and everyone called me Iffy when I was a young kid. The 49 is my house number, it used to be 9 before that and 216 before then! The Internet wasn't around when I bought my first house, so no need for ids!


----------



## nightrideproductions (Jun 1, 2008)

I always liked going for bike rides at night, when it was calm and quiet, so my nickname was The Nightrider, dropped the r and added productions for no apparent reason.


----------



## datura (Sep 26, 2008)

Baron Samedi said:


> I thought about using this formula myself...
> 
> However, I didn't think the name "Scarydrunkenfatguy" had quite the same ring to it..


ROTFL Baron Samedi !!!

Datura is the latin name of a beautiful plant you call jimson weed in the US, or witches' weed, devil's weed, poisonous apple or devil's trumpet !!!
The flowers are as beautiful as the plant is deadly, it smells absolutely marvelous at night, it has been used in witchcraft for centuries.
I grow them in my garden, they are my favorite flowers !!!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Fascinating stuff.

I love Harry Potter, have short spiky hair, and so started costuming as Madam Hooch (the flying instructor/Quidditch coach) a few years back. About a year ago, I stopped coloring my hair, and now there is no need to spray my hair grey when I play Hooch!!!


----------



## Scottish Scarer (Jan 5, 2008)

Kinda, Self explanitory. 

I'm Scottish and I love halloween, scottish halloween loving guy, just wouldn't cut it, so scarer was subsituted. Although SS would have been better as that is what everyone on here calls me or even SS Halloween although I dont have a boat. Am I waffling ??


----------



## Barbarella (Oct 17, 2003)

I'm loving this thread- neat way to learn a bit about the different members here!

No big story or anything with mine; I love old-school movies, especially ones from the 60's and Barbarella is a cult favourite - awesome hairstyles and a big hookah smoking some 'Essence of Man'... Not really Halloween related, but a handle I've used for a while.


----------



## Glyphen (Sep 17, 2008)

When I was a kid I dreamed of drawing comic books. My mind came up with a bunch of colorfull characters but my favorite was "The Glyphen." Glyphen was a man, an adventurer, a treasure hunter type like Indiana Jones. Unfortunately his adventures always got him in over his head. Usually his wily smarts got him out of it, unscathed. 

But on one fatefull day he stumbled upon a secret religious order, made up of Egyptians highly influenced by Christianity during the Crusades. The order would not allow their secrets to be revealed so they imprisoned him for years. 

Well since he had so much time on his hands, our hero decided to study this mysterious group of people and developed a respect for them. Eventually they absorbed him into their order and he became a member. His abilities helped him rise quickly among the ranks.

Eventually he earned the honor of the "Sacred Sacrifice. His body was ritualistically killed to separate his soul from his physical being but his mind stayed with his body. The order embalmed and mummified him creating the powerfull Glyphen. Now that his soul was with God he had no fear of death. 

Resurrected, imbued with cybernetic wrappings and nanotechnology coursing through his veins powered by a mechanical heart, he can now do the order's bidding. The Glyphen are sent into our world to protect us from escaped hellish demons by hunting them down and dispatching them back to hell.


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

Wow Glyphen! Did you ever pursue your drawing, because your story lines are great!


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

Well, I'm a paleontology student who will probably end up studying felids, and I have particular love for saber-toothed cats, the proper name of which being Machairodonts. I'm Smilodonna on other forums and blogs, which is a slight feminization on the genus name Smilodon (the classic saber-tooth everyone thinks of), but I wanted something more Halloween-related for this forum. While on a dig this past summer my friends and I got into a conversation along the lines of "what if the bones we're digging were infected with Solanum (the zombie virus) and came back as some horrible dinosaur zombie?" So, applying this to saber-tooth cats rather than dinos - and since I couldn't think of a really good name when setting up my account - viola: Zombie Machairodont. ZM seems to be a good way to shorten my name, which is fine by me!
Glyphen - I'm with Dark Star; impressive story concept you have there.


----------



## Glyphen (Sep 17, 2008)

Dark Star said:


> Wow Glyphen! Did you ever pursue your drawing, because your story lines are great!



Nah, not really, kinda channeled everything into halloween


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hooch, i love your picture and that is a pretty nice prop there. glyphon, so take a hint and channel your story. that was well worth reading. i like the super hero and it would be a good story to tell children that are afraid of the dark.


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

wow Glyphen, I just love your creative mindset, you should consider writing books, you're very talented


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Ok, when I made up my name in 2006, I was still into the Band Green Day. So came the name GDfreak. I really don't like it at all anymore since I like more hippy phsyc. music now. So now I guess it stands for Greatful Dead freak. I think it might have been hallrenescene who helped me with the new abriviatioin? Well my real passion is Vampires, I really like vampires since the time I was 4 which was my first vampire costume. so that's what my avatar is, which is actualy me. so goes the "Vald the Impaler" part.


----------



## Gorelust13 (Feb 17, 2009)

Kinda self explanetory,

I love blood in haunted houses. Sometimes i have to have blood in my scenes or i wont like them at all. Plus blood kinda freaks people out so i like it cause i like scaring people  its my passion. So therefor, i lust for gore. And 13 has been my lucky number since i was about 6. And its an unlucky number so i add that to almost all my usernames.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I just love this thread!!! SO interesting...

Thanks, Hallo, it's one of my fav pics.

Glyphen, you really should write that all down, fascinating stuff.

And my friend GDFreak...I wish you'd been around with me in the 60's/70's...what fun we could have had!!!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Glyphen said:


> When I was a kid I dreamed of drawing comic books. My mind came up with a bunch of colorfull characters but my favorite was "The Glyphen." Glyphen was a man, an adventurer, a treasure hunter type like Indiana Jones. Unfortunately his adventures always got him in over his head. Usually his wily smarts got him out of it, unscathed.
> 
> But on one fatefull day he stumbled upon a secret religious order, made up of Egyptians highly influenced by Christianity during the Crusades. The order would not allow their secrets to be revealed so they imprisoned him for years.
> 
> ...


 
Sounds like another Winchester Brother. Awesome.


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

Well my user name came about in a couple of different ways. My job is buying houses remodeling them and renting them out. I am no slumlord. I enjoy making nice homes for people. ( I also enjoy the $ ) Hence home maker. But for most of the past 18 years I was a stay-at-home mom. Homemaker, my most important job. As for the creepy well that's what most people think I am. Creepy in a good way, I like to say.


----------



## Alucard888888 (Aug 10, 2008)

My name is Dracula Backwards 
Dracula= alucarD
Alucard


----------



## Big Nick (Jan 22, 2009)

It has been my Nick name since the third grade.


----------



## Jimmi48 (Feb 22, 2009)

I liked the name Jimmy instead of James. but, I couldn't just go for normal Jimmy. Hence, the I.
and I like the number 48.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

dracula backwards. i like that alot. emanon, did anyone see that show? it was good


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

The Haunted Mansion is my all-time favorite ride in all of Disney World so I borrowed the name of the mansion's resident medium, Madame Leota. Yeah, that's a great story, I know...


----------



## datura (Sep 26, 2008)

I love this thread !!!!!


----------



## nightrideproductions (Jun 1, 2008)

Post deleted.............


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

Thought I'd dig up this old yet interesting thread. 

It's pretty obvious what my user name means, and maybe it's easy to guess that I was called this long before joining this forum, but there is more of a story behind it than that. 

It actually came from the name of a Halloween costume I saw in a catalog, and of course I related the costume to myself immediately. My husband also saw the catalog and this title was then permanently bestowed upon me. All my life, until I got the internet and came across sites like this one, I was the only person I ever knew who liked spiders. But I was in love with them from as far back as I can remember. These days, I know of several people who like them, but I will always be the Spider Queen. 

It is also similar to Dutchess of Darkness' story (page 3) because I've always had a regal attitude and appearance, which, when added to my macabre and "gothic" tendencies, lends itself well to the title of Spider Queen. 

My husband actually bought me that costume later on, but it isn't as nice in person as it looked in the catalog. The skirt and cape have glitter all over them. _I *hate* glitter!_ So I hardly ever take it out of its plastic garment bag, but I have worn it for some photo shoots.


----------



## october31 (Aug 24, 2009)

halloween is the 31'st so its simple


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

"The Wolfman" is the Classic Monster that I most identify with.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Plus I joined the Forum years ago before the name was taken!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Basically it is my favorite song by my favorite band.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKJ8bGGM1ms&feature=related


----------



## Beatlejuice (Jun 6, 2010)

My wife and I had just come back from a weekend-long Beatles (one of my other loves) festival in Louisville and I was going over my Halloween props with my son and making plans for this year. One of the props I have is a life size Beetlejuice from the movie and it just clicked to combine the two names.


----------



## Marie Roget (May 2, 2010)

What an interesting thread to read through! 

My moniker comes from my real name which is Marie. My eldest brother took to calling me Marie Roget when we were kids & I called him Mr. Poe 
(who wrote _The Mystery of Marie Roget_. Yeah, both of us are bookworms). 

Like LadyAlthea upthread I use it in all the forums where I post. Also like her, I get ticked when it's already taken!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Aug 27, 2005)

Since I moved here to Nevada, the Old West holds a certain appeal.

Wyatt is in honor of Wyatt Earp of Tombstone/OK Corral fame.

Furr, well.....
So, people have said I am hairier than a, (insert furry creature here). 
These people are either jealous or bald........

As for his back story...
Wyatt Furr is the werewolf sheriff of the boom town of Rio Secco.
He protects the "Lost Wages Mine" on top of Vulture Hill.
Dead Cowboys, Indian Curses, Lost Gold and a handsome werewolf..
Hmmm, someone should write a screenplay.

I'm ready for my close-up Mr. DeMille........


----------



## Nega Knight (Apr 30, 2009)

My story is pretty boring compared to most of you. Nega Knight is just the same screenname I use on every Internet related thing I've done since I was 12. It's a reference to a boss character in an old Sega Genesis game I can't even remember the name of any more. Really lame, actually, but I've been using it for so long that it's just about as comfortable and familiar as my real name, so I keep using it.


----------



## TagTeam (Oct 15, 2009)

Last name is Tague. Pronounced TAG. 
Wife and I sell Real Estate.
Basically everything we do....we do together as a Team.!


----------



## shadowsofhorror (May 7, 2010)

shadowsofhorror is the name of my web site. But I also like it because it makes me think of scary things that lurk in the shadows. OR that there are many flavors of horror...different to each person.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

good song, love the stones. like it by linda ronstadt and bon jovi too


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*"hhhmmm?"?*

Let's see?
My parents did this to me! I'm Jim Warfield!
I have never seen an advantage to being someone else, or pretending I am someone else.taking full responsibility for my own words, ideas, insults, shortcomings, stupidittieezz!
If you like something I said, did or built, good . If you don't like something I did,..I Still did it!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

love your answer gym


----------



## bouncerbudz (May 4, 2009)

Mine is kinda straight forward. Atleast I think so. 

I was a Bouncer for roughly 6 years
And I used to smoke Budz for even longer.It is also a spin off of my old AOL chat name Budz4hydro
. And if you understand that then there is nothing more to say. And if you don't wait till your old enough !!!


----------



## Gnome (Mar 4, 2005)

i use this user name here just because i like to use the same name wherever i go on the net'

for me "gnome" is a way of saying gnostic, quirky, old fashioned and wise but fun

yeah i know that sounds egotistical but the last part was made up by someone else lol


----------



## witch_princess (Sep 20, 2007)

My sister and I roled played a lot when we where younger. We where in to the vampires and werewolf and that kind of things. She was the Vampire princess and I was the witch princess. Also people though I was wiccan because I was gothic and called me a witch.


----------



## bruiser1904 (Apr 10, 2010)

I used fight alot..on the street and in the ring...my friends nicknamed me bruiser.


----------



## Mr Grimsley (May 8, 2008)

*Creating Mr. Grimsley*

Well I originally signed on to this forum as "ShadowMan" which actually hails from my love of black & white photograpghy and my past addiction to the X-Files. I was originally Photo-Snapping-Man in homage to all the aptly named characters. Somehow, that shifted to ShadowMan and I really can't remember how or why.

When I found Halloweenforum.com, it seemed like the logical username to choose at the time and it hadn't been taken. Then one day during an identity crisis, I decided to change it to something I could also name my own haunt as. 

My final choice is indirectly linked to my love of Disneyland's Haunted Mansion attraction. In my mind it is the original "Dark Ride" (yes I realize darkrides were around for many years prior)! I set about looking for a name that shared the same whimsical spookiness as the mansion. One day I came across a mask sold at "spookshop.com" called (you guessed it): "Mr. Grimsley" and that was that! 

http://www.spookshop.com/Mr_Grimsley_Mask_p/dyn200108.htm

My haunt will from now on be known as "Grimsley Cemetery" and perhaps later even "Grimsley Manor"! As it is, it's kinda hard to use the word "manor" to describe a townhouse, LOL! Some here might even remember that I chaged my avatar to the image of the mask. I felt he bares resemblances to the caretaker in the Haunted Mansion's cemetery scene or even one of the ghosts drinking tea etc!

Funny enough, I have yet to actually purchase the mask as I'm on a budget, however I should be able to sometime in the next year or two! I also since came across a company which I believe to be makers of Mr. Grimsley: 

http://www.dynamicdesignintl.com/masks1.html 

(very bottom right - although they named him Mr. Grimmsby). They also seem to have a couple other similarily styled masks on the same page. Check out their custom masks of the HM's "Hitchhiking Ghosts" (on homrpage) they were commisioned to do for the HM's 30th anniversary! Some amazing work.

Anyway... that's the story. A little wordy but that's all of it!

PS. My current avatar is actually me superimposed on a "singing bust" using a hokey little feature on the Haunted Mansion movie Enhanced DVD. I changed it to this after I got on the "singing bust" prop kick a short while ago!


----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

As stupid as mine is ..... I didn't make it. I have a karate school. I train in the samurai sword and do sword demonstrations and seminars in the area. Someone seen me out and said, "hey, your that Beacon Samurai aren't you?" It has been a running joke since.


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

Mine has nothing to do with Halloween. My daughter always snorted when she giggled well one day we were laughing so much I actually snorted as well which made us laugh even more. So the next day I was on a BBS I owned and needed a new nickname so I came up with SniggleZ Snorting Giggles with a Z.


----------



## GhostMagnet (Jul 14, 2009)

I love hearing all your stories! Sort of like listening to children explain why they chose the costumes they did-

My user name is the nickname my husband gave me. Because of several paranormal experiences I've had. Plus I have a finial from an old graveyard fence. We call it the ghost magnet.


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Well it was what I used when I had my free website on geocities. I like to strike "terror" in the hearts of TOTs. LOL


----------



## Cemetarie77 (Sep 8, 2009)

Three years ago my husband got me into a computer role playing game called "World of Warcraft" that's online and something like 11 million players. One of the playable races is called undead, which, of course, is a race of zombies with hollowed-out eyes, rotting flesh and their bones sticking through their clothes. The character I play is a female zombie and her name is Cemetarie. So I just borrowed her name when I joined this forum last year. Seems to fit me, anyway, because tombstones are my favorite way of decorating.


----------



## Iffy49 (Feb 2, 2009)

Mine comes from my nickname when I was about 9 years old. My initials are IF, hence I was Iffy. The 49 comes from my house number.


----------



## z_thinman (May 9, 2009)

I'm a skinny man...


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Laurie S. for Laurie Strode...John Carpenter's, not Zombie's.

(To clarify, I ain't saying I have a problem with Zombie. At all).


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm known as Sid. Nami means spirit in Japanese. So it made sense to go as the spirit of Sid online.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

It's always Midnight on Halloween in my heart. Too late I realized it was rather bulky, so I just sign off with Ween for simplicity.


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

My name also has nothing to do with Halloween, (and kinda obvious, if you look at my avatar ). Thought on MST3K, they DID watch a lot of bad horror and sci-fi movies. The only part of it that is somewhat interesting is the spelling. Y'see, I am usually a great speller, but my memory, meh...

Anyway, there was an episode where they were forced to watch a really putrid movie version of Hamlet. During one of the 'host segments' (skits performed every so often during the broadcast to break up the tension of watching truly wretched cinema) They were asking each other what they would change their name to, if they could.

Tom Servo wished that he be referred to henceforth as 'Htom Sirveaux' (the 'H' is silent). Like I said before my spelling is great, _usually_...
Rather than research the episode or watch it again to be sure, I tried to rely on my memory. _That_ was a mistake...

So on that fateful day, I joined a message board as 'Thom_Serveaux', and while I ordinarily might have regretted my initial mistake, once I saw the episode in question, I realized that I actually liked the way I spelled the name better than the way they had. 

...so like many other members here, it sort of stuck. I like to think that wherever I may go, people will see my Username and realize "Hey, that must be that guy that I met over at (insert message board name here)" As long as I mind my P's and Q's, it kinda makes thins simpler all around...


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)

I just figured if my name was Iwanttocuddleandhugyou nobody would talk to me so I went with Mr. Gris 

Actually Mr. Gris is short for Griswold as in Clark W. Griswold my hero and role model. (National Lampoons Vacations) Its been a name people often call me around the holidays since I tend to overdue it. Yes to answer your thoughts I have stapled my house solid with 24000 imported italian twinkle lights before and I do have an aunt Bethony...well I did. However I have not been to Wally World before. Mr. Gris has kind of a spooky sound to it so there you go.


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

'Law' represents my career choice and how my New England family pronounces my first name (Lauri shortened to Law). The 'P' is the first initial of my last name. Not very exciting but it is what it is.


----------



## medusa (Jun 20, 2004)

I've always loved mythology,"The Gorgon" and 'Clash of the Titans" are a few of my favorite movies, and having snakes for hair and being able to turn people into stone..well, just nifty neato.


----------



## mrpkitty (May 19, 2007)

M R P are my initials. Put them on something and people automatically ask, "Mr. Who?" (must be the Doctors brother),
So I stuck "kitty" on the end because,...well, I got a thing about cats.


----------



## Robert's "Lullaby" (Jan 22, 2009)

Robert's "Lullaby" is a combination of my favorite artist...Robert Smith (The Cure) and the name of a song he wrote that describes his fear as a child of being eaten by spiders while sleeping.


----------



## Hauntings by Design (Jan 2, 2010)

Simple I want to start my own Halloween company with custom props for people. Hence ''Hauntings by Design".


----------



## zombiehorror (Apr 6, 2009)

When I first started getting online, late 90's, I quickly realized (as most folks do) that no matter what you did you needed an id so at first I was thehorror. Thehorror was my first official e-mail address but then I started to get alot of "Thehorror" is taken, we suggest; Thehorror01, Thehorror111, etc, etc. So I thought about it and just thru my favorite genre, zombies...duh, in front of horror and became Zombiehorror which most people shorten to ZH. Almost everything I do online is under that name but there are a few things I am Zombiehorror01 on...damned people stealing my moniker...LOL!


----------



## Beatlejuice (Jun 6, 2010)

OOPS...posted to the wrong thread. Rookie mistake!


----------



## jentopian-fir (May 13, 2010)

"Utopian Fir" is a song by my favorite band, Umphrey's McGee. Since my name is Jennifer, it seemed easy to combine the two and go by jentopian-fir.


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

I’ve gone by a good many names... perhaps Scratch will do for now. I'm often called that in these regions.


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

This is a very cool thread! My username is of course my business name, but I chose that name for my website because I am fascinated by old insane asylums. They seem so scary and creepy. And the reality that the patients went through at them is scarier than most of us can dream up. And since I wanted to sell only scary Halloween products, it seemed to fit perfectly. 

My original logo featured a photo that I took of the main building at the closed Northampton State Hospital not too far from where I live. Shortly after it was torn down and turned into condos or something. I dug up the logo from 2001:


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

Mine is my first name- Daniel. With the initial of my last name- J. The 2705 is my Birthday (the British way of writing it) 27th May  I use the same name for alot of things so I dont get confused


----------



## Spirit_In_The_Night (Aug 8, 2008)

From the Springsteen song, Spirit in the night. Love the live version of that song, and the name just seemed to fit the forums.


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

mine is from my favorite halloween movie..halloweentown and 3110 is halloween LOL!!!....


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

It came to me in 2001, and I've used it for every screen name/user name/login/host name/etc. since.

Baking forums, cat forums, hot rod forums, football forums........ GhostTown, or if that name is somehow used up then I go with GhostTown56.

I met my wife under this name.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Mine's pretty boring compared to everyone else's user name. Jules - nickname for Julie, and my fave number of 17.


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

VW(Volkswagon enthusiast) ,I've always been called VW girl from most of my friends because that is all they see me drive.


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

This is fun to read the story behind many of your names! Mine is simple...in "real life" I am a mommy, teacher, mini-van driving (don't judge!), good girl-----my alter ego is a pinup, retro-loving, Halloween freak, aka the BadGirl


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I ride a Kawasaki motorcycle so 
Saki.Girl


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

This thread is always amusing.




Saki.Girl said:


> I ride a Kawasaki motorcycle so
> Saki.Girl


I figured that it had to do with something Asian, but I thought that it was much more mystical, so imagine my disappointment when I came to _that_ explanation


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Brimstone was a character I drew up for a friend and I used the current spelling to incorporate my lucky number. Would love to have it say BR1MSTON3 up top!


----------



## kmb123 (Oct 6, 2009)

Funny you should ask this...I've often wished I could change my user name here. When I originally signed up it was just to be able to do a search for something I was working on at the time. I was a silent lurker for quite some time so I really didn't care what my name was. Just used my son's initials and the numbers 123. Now, here I am 3 years later wishing I had some clever spooktabulous name like the rest of you!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm the same way, I wish I would have chosen a Halloween name. I am Chinclub in every forum on line because its easier to remember one login for everything. I go by that because I founded the Chinchilla Club.


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

I, too, was just wishing I could change mine without junking everything associated with this name.


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

I did numerology on my real name, then with that, took the numbers for each, first, middle, laat and found 3 letters that almost worked. I added one letter that kept my final numerology number. Elza!


----------



## pluto (Aug 24, 2012)

pluto was a nickname that followed me from junior high through college due to my short height and when Pluto was still a planet. Many close friends of mine still forget that it is not my real name


----------



## pluto (Aug 24, 2012)

there is nothing disappointing about being on a Kawi, I am too!


----------



## pluto (Aug 24, 2012)

there is nothing disappointing about being on a Kawi, I am too! 



Garthgoyle said:


> This thread is always amusing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scottv42 (Jul 23, 2012)

I didn't read close enough when I set up the account, I thought I would choose a screen name later.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

I started this thread on another forum and it was so much fun to read, glad I found it or else I would have started one..
My Username is, please don't laugh, my Xbox Live gamertag. I've been using it for everything on the net although, like some had said, I wished I had picked a Halloween related tag, well anyway, the Scorpions were one of my favorite bands growing up, I like scorpions, they are so cool looking, I got a tat of a scorpion and the 64 is my birth year.


----------



## MsLemon (Jul 14, 2012)

Ms. Lemon is Detective Hercule Poirot's ever faithful, very capable secretary. I'm a huge Agatha Christie and Poirot fan.


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

Ophelia was what I chose to use as my dance name. I do belly dance, but many of the Middle Eastern influenced names just didn't really fit me. Since I do like things a bit on the darker side, and I may or may not be a little "off," this felt much better. Since I don't actually perform, at least not in any situation that requires a stage name, it gets far more use here.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

im so incredibly uncreative. its an old nickname my sister in law gave me about 12 years ago. means butterfly in spanish... then of course graduation and birth years to make it unique(ish) so i can actually use it to register since mariposa is usually already taken on most websites.. i wanted something different but was afraid i'd forget my username so i just went with the usual. i use it for every website just about.


----------



## ThedaBara (Sep 30, 2011)

I discovered Theda Bara as a gothling teenager, while flipping through a book about modern vampires. The image of her looming over a skeleton, to this day, sticks out in my mind. Her character was absolutely fascinating to me-a sexuality that would eventually become the downfall for the men who fell for her. I became so engrossed with this that I even wrote a couple of book reports on her. Of course, I have grown, and have a bit more understanding as to why this sort of character existed, the pros and cons of it, etc. But I will always be fascinated with Theda Bara, the most popular vamp of her time. And let's face it, I would gladly give my soul up for some of the costumes and outfits she wore


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

Jedi is obviously from Star Wars. And Cloak & Dagger just seemed appropriate for the forum, and it's my FPS handle.


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

My screen name came from a term I saw in a book review of "Scary Dark Rides "at Hauntworld.com. An "Atomic Mystery Monster" was a unidentifiable (fake) creature that was promoted as being found in or near a nuclear testing site. An example of this can be found at the "Atomic Fish" section from this website. The term "Atomic Mystery Monster" struck me as a great name idea and used it soon after lurking at this forum for a few weeks.


----------



## chupacabra (Aug 18, 2012)

I was raised in Puerto Rico and the creepy stories that you can still hear & talk are from El Chupacabra (goat sucker)


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

I could have sworn I'd posted here before...guess not. Huh.

Anyway, when I joined, I like many of you wanted a good scary name. And could think of nothing good. Bother.... 

Then, inspiration struck. I remembered how sooo many people reacted when they found out what I did for a living...the wide eyes, suddenly breaking out in a sweat, the stammering "oh...how...interesting ohgoshIgottago" I realized the scariest thing about me was my job. 

Have had a couple accountants here tell me I'm the only member they're actually afraid of...hee.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

One day while sitting in a class in high school, my friend doodled my initials: klo. Then she added ey for kloey. It became my nickname. Many years later I named my daughter Chloe. I have the 74 for the year I was born.


----------



## TheMayor (Sep 3, 2011)

The Mayor....not to hard to guess especially from my avatar , I know most people think of Jack when they think of Nightmare before Christmas and because I alway's try to take the less travelled path I went with The Mayor , I try to sneak him into some of my hallowe'en related thing's I do. 
I don't know if any of you have gone to my website but there is a picture of him at the bottom...<---(thats a hint to more Mayor hi-jinks that I'm sure most people don't know about when visiting "Creepy Atmosphere production...")


----------



## WitchDr13 (Oct 31, 2011)

Back in the old days of BBS, I was a practicing witch (well, still am) and was going into medicine, hence the doctor. Someone else on my main board was already WitchDr so I added 13 because, well, it's 13. And it's been my handle on numerous sites, IM programs, and email addresses since. 

Or, conversely, oo ee oo ah ah ting tang walla walla bing bang.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Mine is so lame. Lisa is my name (duh!!) and 48317 is my zip code. So I'm screwed if I ever move! But I use this for everything and I never have to worry about it being taken!


----------



## ecto1 (Jul 15, 2012)

Long story short I thought of the least threatening thing I could think of. No actually I tried to be original but I couldnt so I settled on the plate number on the ambulance in ghostbusters. Slimer just sounded stupid.


----------



## Countess Dracula (Sep 19, 2010)

I am a huge fan of Bela Lugosi and the classic Universal Horror films. When I was growing up it was considered a bit odd for a young girl to like such movies but I truly did. Chiller Theatre on Wpix Channel 11 in New York on Saturdays. it didnt get much better than that in the mid to late 1970's. I was actually only in single digits but I loved those movies; they scared the crap out of me. After I first saw Dracula, and for years afterward, I could swear I saw him in my bedroom at night. Ahhh those were the days LOL 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ok6uzndOmPA


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

<----Lack of creativity and seemed easy to remember


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

The Auditor said:


> I could have sworn I'd posted here before...guess not.


I thought so too. I think there is another thread just like thios floating around somewhere. What we need is an "OFFICIAL How did you come up with your user name" thread.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Screaming Demons said:


> I thought so too. I think there is another thread just like thios floating around somewhere. What we need is an "OFFICIAL How did you come up with your user name" thread.



Bahahhahahaha!


----------



## Zombastic (Oct 26, 2011)

Well the first art of my name is from the word "zombie" and the second part is from an old song by Shaggy song called "Mr. Boombastic".
I guess I should have been Mr. Zombastic instead of just Zombastic.


----------



## Rumsfield (Dec 8, 2011)

I borrowed mine from my favorite character in the movie "The Burbs"


----------



## Riothamous (Sep 17, 2012)

I love history and especialy midieval and Aurthurian legends and history. Riothamous or Riothamus along with other variations of spelling is believe to be King Arthur.


----------



## dawnthedead (Jul 22, 2011)

Well my name is Dawn and I wanted to use it in my screen name so the first thing I could think of that related to Halloween was the movie "Dawn of the Dead"


----------



## God of thunder (Sep 18, 2012)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread, first post here, so hi all.

Pleased to see scarylady posts here as I really like her videos on YouTube.

My user name is the title of my favourite song, by my favourite band KISS. it was written by Paul Stanley in a faster tempo, but at Bob Ezrin's direction got slowed down and made the signature tune for Gene Simmons in his demon make up and suit. On stage, he will precede this song by playing thunderous, creepy noises on his bass guitar before drooling blood down himself, surrounded by lots of dry ice, eerie lighting and strobing. Then he is pulled up on wires into the lighting truss. The drooling blood part is an eerie/gory/unsettling image. If you want to have a look, google 'gene Simmons spitting blood', in YouTube.

This has been an inspiration for me since I was a teen, and finally, I have decided to make a similar outfit out of actual steel, and will light myself with DMX controlled lighting, using DMX lighting software on an iPad*, some 30 years later! Lol

Phew! Long explanation for a username. Ha ha

GoT

*wasn't sure if forum rules allow us to mention product names, so haven't named the software.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Mine's pretty boring...love the movie the matrix (all black and cool...and kinda creepy) and I'm a mom. Lame I know!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

God of thunder said:


> Sorry to resurrect an old thread, first post here, so hi all.
> .


i'/m glad you resurrected it...i am always curious about screen names.


i guess 'wickedwillingwench' is pretty explanatory....it's just who I am...and i LOVE alliteration. the full screen name is 'wickedwillingwantonwildwench' ---the shortened form is my email and i get lots of comments about it...especially when i call disneyworld...lol.


----------



## Elise (Oct 8, 2010)

Um, it's just my name.  I find that my name is odd enough it's usually not already taken on forums and such so it's just easier to use it. That way I don't forget what it is and no creativity required. 

Oh, and the avitar is my son in one of the costumes from his first Halloween


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

WitchDr13 said:


> Back in the old days of BBS, I was a practicing witch (well, still am) and was going into medicine, hence the doctor. Someone else on my main board was already WitchDr so I added 13 because, well, it's 13. And it's been my handle on numerous sites, IM programs, and email addresses since.
> 
> Or, conversely, oo ee oo ah ah ting tang walla walla bing bang.



So was going thru these and found your post the words BBS hit me BIG TIME... I use to run a 25 Dial up line BBS back in the days before the internet was really happening.... I had 25 phone lines running into my house that was insane... I ended up running 5 different BBS's and Running 6 MMud's. Was wondering if you ever played Major Mud =Mmud or have ever been on any of these boards... 

Magic FunHouse BBS (ran 2 Mmuds on this board)
Twilight Hills BBS
Loonie Bin BBS
Misfits BBS 

And RealMud I ran but never ended up buying it..... But I was the sysop there for sometime..

This brought back memories.... I met my now Husband on a BBS..... going on 15 years in March of 2013 We bought our first BBS together which was Magic FunHouse BBS then bought the rest thru out the years. Don't know if you knew of TurboSentry it was a Bot that would auto log onto the boards and take all the stats of Mmud and then put them in different orders like top player, top gang, top BBS just stuff like that... We also owned Turbosentry being the original programmer couldn't run it anymore. Well that is enough of my going on of some AWESOME MEMORIES in my life...


----------



## AsH-1031 (Aug 28, 2012)

Mine is pretty boring as well. Just my name and the date of Halloween, but hey, it works.


----------



## chili (Oct 11, 2011)

Mine is just a play on my last name. I belong to several different types of forums so I just use the same one for all of them.


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

Vincent Price movie. Awesomeness.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Dr. Phibes said:


> View attachment 129749
> 
> 
> Vincent Price movie. Awesomeness.


well, of COURSE. 

my mil went to school with Vincent Price...I think that's the absolute most coolest thing.


----------



## chili (Oct 11, 2011)

Dr. Phibes said:


> View attachment 129749
> 
> 
> Vincent Price movie. Awesomeness.


hahaha...years ago my wife and I forgot to get any scary movies for after tot time. By the time I got to the video store this was the only movie left on the shelf.


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

wickedwillingwench said:


> well, of COURSE.
> 
> my mil went to school with Vincent Price...I think that's the absolute most coolest thing.


That is very cool. Was he creepy in school? LOL


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

chili said:


> hahaha...years ago my wife and I forgot to get any scary movies for after tot time. By the time I got to the video store this was the only movie left on the shelf.


Did you like it? I liked his movies. Not everyones taste though.
Not to try and derail the thread but here are some radio broadcasts of his....his voice is awesome.
http://www.oldradioworld.com/shows/Price_of_Fear.php


----------



## chili (Oct 11, 2011)

I have always been a fan of Vincent Price. I was actually surprised that I had never seen that one. And yes, we liked it very much. As a matter of fact we were just talking about it the other day. Thanks for asking


----------



## Slenderman (Sep 16, 2012)

Slenderman is very well-known, and cool.
That's why!


----------



## Eviliz (Jul 3, 2010)

My name is Elizabeth. My hubby took to calling me 'Evil Elizabeth' one day, and for brevity's sake I just stuck the 'vi' between the E and L, making Evilizabeth. That was shortened in time to Eviliz. 

Eviliz as Evil Does.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Dr. Phibes said:


> That is very cool. Was he creepy in school? LOL


i dunno about him but SHE is pretty damn creepy. bwahahahahaha!


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

Dr. Phibes said:


> Vincent Price movie. Awesomeness.


Dr Phibes Rises Again is the first horror genre movie I remember watching. I always wanted to build the "river of life" set and have "Over the Rainbow" playing ... just loud enough to hear.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

*shrug* Not much to mine. My nickname is Stormy. I'm happiest on rainy days. Does anyone remember Rainbow Brite? My nickname comes from this character, since my personality is a lot like hers. 

Beyond that, I'm a girl, and I was born in 1984. Hence Stormygirl84. Boring, but as I've always used some variation of it, it works.


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

My user name is Hex after the last name of my favorite band's lead singer: Hexum. And I would like it very much if he would Hex(um) me : )


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2012)

Hollow Pumpkin

Hollow Tree

Hollow Mask

Hollow Me!

PS- this thread is really neat.


----------



## NormalLikeYou (Oct 2, 2011)

When I needed a username for Twitter I wanted something that referenced music. While the song really does not reflect me at all I decided to use the title of the Everclear song because I cannot tell you how many times I've been told that I'm not normal because we go to see a lot of concerts (OK, OK - mostly the same band, but still...) and because of our Halloween addiction. My usual response is that I'm as normal as I want to be, so it made sense. At least to my abnormal mind...and since I'm lazy I just use it for pretty much everything now.


----------



## Specterkev (Aug 17, 2003)

My username i have used for years at different places.

I'm a firm beleiver and ghost fanatic.. I have been fascinated with ghosts since i was a kid. But i chose specter, because fo my favorite Car in a video game series called "Twisted Metal" 

My favorite car was the Spectre, which in the first of the series was driven by the spirit of a man who was killed, who entered the tournament to wish for his life back so he could go back home to be with his Family.


----------



## pyrosaxplayer (Sep 12, 2012)

mine is pretty simple xD 

Pyro= because i absolutely am in love fireworks, even living in California, it is illegal. but i seem to always get a hold of over $300 bucks worth. 

Sax Player= because i have been playing Alto/Tenor Saxophones for 7+ years now


----------



## Danceswithdoom (Sep 18, 2012)

My username story is a little long. I draw a lot and back in school I was doodling what I would make myself look like if anything was possible. I drew myself as a neko (a person who has cat ears and a tail). I came up with the name for my alter ego as Doomy McDoomsday. But after using the name Doomy as all my usernames for years now, I tried to think of something more classy that still had the word 'doom' in it. So I thought well, Danceswithdoom is pretty nice and it still sounds kind of creepy.
So there ya go, the story of Danceswithdoom.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

The Auditor is right - that name really freaks me out!
My niece first found this forum and said she stalked it until she could come up with a really great name. She landed on Witchful Thinking. I couldn't think of anything as cool as that but the "Superstar" skit on SNL cracks me up so I just make it a little Halloweeny. I can sort of see myself as that nerdy cheerleader wanna-be.
After me, another niece joined in the fun - Graveyard Queen, and finally my neighbor - Lady Arsenic, but I will let them all tell their stories.
We all love the forum, and I am glad someone resurrected this thread. I have often wondered about peoples names.



The Auditor said:


> I could have sworn I'd posted here before...guess not. Huh.
> 
> Anyway, when I joined, I like many of you wanted a good scary name. And could think of nothing good. Bother....
> 
> ...


----------



## Nobody Owens (Sep 4, 2012)

Nobody Owens ... or "Bod" for short, is a boy who grows up and lives in a graveyard raised by ghost parents, a guardian vampire, protected and taught by a Hound of God (ware-wolf), and is friends with a witch. He learns how to 'fade' and all other kinds of good things ... all in a book titled 'The Graveyard Book'. And since I love graveyards since I was a kid, and now build one every Halloween in my yard, it was quite fitting for me to take this character's name here.

If you haven't read this and you live on this forum? You're missing a great story! 

I highly recommend this. It's a very easy read!


----------



## ravenworks69 (Sep 27, 2009)

I've always been crafty doing models, sculpting, drawing Etc. I'm always working on something so thats where the "works" comes from. The "Raven" part comes from my love of Poe and the spookiness of the bird that seems to lend itself to the season. 69 is my birth year.

Great thread, Marc V.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Nobody Owens said:


> Nobody Owens ...


Oh, I love this book. My husband bought it for me our first Christmas together - he knows me so well! I'm glad to see that others like it too!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Screaming Demons said:


> I think there is another thread just like thios floating around somewhere. What we need is an "OFFICIAL How did you come up with your user name" thread.


Going through, page by page, and not seeing anything posted by myself (other than a couple of comments), I think that must be which I posted in Enjoying reading everyone's stories

I am fascinated by gargoyles and grotesques, with the dark look often concealing fierce protectors. I can relate to them very much, often being misunderstood and shunned due to the exterior; I generally lack emotion, which has been interpreted by some as me being 'cold' (as stone); and I am quite protective of those I care about. In addition, I got many hurtful comments about my looks when I was younger, and the majority of people consider gargoyles to be 'ugly' (I find them beautiful in their own odd way). I did not want to use something generic like 'gargoyle#yadayada', so I decided to alter the word a little and turn it into a name, 'Garthgoyle'.


----------



## EveningKiss (Sep 18, 2012)

My nickname? Simple. I useto hang out on ALOT of Chat rooms when i was ALOT younger. I was going by "scorsha" since it was a name I liked from "Nick Arcade" but I got tired of people asking if it was my real name. I then changed it to "WinterKiss" but afte a while a gal in Texas stole my handle on my chatrooms so then I changed it to "EveningKiss". The name stuck and I even go by "Eve" IRL now since it's easier for people to say =) 
Over the years I earned the monicure "mistress of shadows" so it stuck as my title.

Okay I'll shut up now =)


----------

